# Herts & Middlesex



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Off too Luton this weekend too the show, anyone else coming?


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Me and the 'White Nightmare' will be there Steve. Will you be taking pics?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

No, not this year, going to Wyvern instead.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Wendy1969 said:


> Me and the 'White Nightmare' will be there Steve. Will you be taking pics?


I will have my CP tshirt on.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve can you do me a favour and get a picture of the LH 'white' ped pet kitten Mungo for CP and for my website?

He's actually a red silver shaded colourpoint but still looks white yet :lol:

Am at a BAC meeting so can't be there  but good luck for the show!


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I will definately go and have a look for him! I will have my camera with me too  Will he be in the catalogue as 'Mungo'? x


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooh fab - that or Mungojerrie - he's one of a kind Wendy as in first silver shaded point of his kind born in this country!! You can't miss him


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I found him and got some photos Sarah, you should have said it was Gemma who had him, know Gemma well from the slh section.. Will upload them later today


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

How was the show Steve?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

After a bad start to the day the show was good, we didn't get any BOBs this year, first year in ages at this show, Bobby got rreserve Grand and Rosey got first in her open, Bleu after getting Absent put on his slip, the class was rejudged and he came 3rd  but he got a bottle of wine for coming first in club class.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

They were all placed though, so well done.
How did they miss him? Was he hiding under his blanket when they came to his pen, or had he popped out for 5 mins? 
I hope he donates his bottle of wine to you for taking him all the way there


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

BSH said:


> They were all placed though, so well done.
> How did they miss him? Was he hiding under his blanket when they came to his pen, or had he popped out for 5 mins?
> I hope he donates his bottle of wine to you for taking him all the way there


There was an empty penn next too him, we think the steward got her penns crossed :confused1:

The bottle of wine along with the rosettes are going with him too his new home.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Steverags said:


> I found him and got some photos Sarah, you should have said it was Gemma who had him, know Gemma well from the slh section.. Will upload them later today


doh sorry I forget she does raggies too! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------

